# My new bunnies! (Pics)



## woodleighcreek (Jul 22, 2011)

I got three new bunnies yesterday and I have to share the pics because they are so cute! I took them with my cell phone, so there not very good quality, but their just so fluffy! 

Jr REW buck- Waking Up in Vegas (Vegas): 






SR REW doe- Hot Stuff:







Sr. Broken Squirrel doe- Last Friday Night (Friday):







And here is a picture of my kit, Hummingbird. Ive had him since he was born, but he is so cute I just have to put a picture up of him. 

Jr Black buck- Hummingbird Heartbeat (Hummingbird)-


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulations, they are HANDSOME!  I love the black one.  Good luck with your new bunnies!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jul 23, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Congratulations, they are HANDSOME!  I love the black one.  Good luck with your new bunnies!


Thanks! I am very proud of the black one. He is my first homebred rabbit that I can show!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 23, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wishing you all the success with him.  Hope you post how he does.  I'm looking to do just that one day.  Maybe I can get some pointers as you post about your first one and his adventures in showing.  

BTW, hoodat gave me some advise at what I'm missing in my bunny's diet.  Wheat.  I appreciate all the advise I get here.  It's way to hot to use an oven so bunnies will wait for the bread and maybe at Christmas, cookies.  I was wondering what I can supplement with now?  I know there are treats out there, but I'm kind of leary of store bought treats and want to know what I'm really looking for.  Some treats have things not good for bunnies, pets, show or meat.  I'm going to get my supplies tomorrow.  Is there some brand that is better than others?  You suggestion, anyone for that matter, would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jul 23, 2011)

I LOVE calf manna for a supplement! It is like migic grow food. Infact, thats what i call it when feeding it to my baby bunnies. I give my bunnies one or two pellets a day as it can cause them to gain waight. For baby bunnies and lactating does, it says how much to feed them on the bag. 

For veggies, i sometimes feed them carrots and dark greens. But only when they are 6 months or older. And NEVER feed them iceburg lettus. 

For treets, I cut papya into cubes. They really love it!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 23, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> I LOVE calf manna for a supplement! It is like migic grow food. Infact, thats what i call it when feeding it to my baby bunnies. I give my bunnies one or two pellets a day as it can cause them to gain waight. For baby bunnies and lactating does, it says how much to feed them on the bag.
> 
> For veggies, i sometimes feed them carrots and dark greens. But only when they are 6 months or older. And NEVER feed them iceburg lettus.
> 
> For treets, I cut papya into cubes. They really love it!


Thanks!  I will look into that calf mana.  My bunnies are 3 months old now, but I did start greens.  I've given them wheat grass and parsley so far.  In VERY small amounts.  As a treat to train in coming when called, brushing, handling, etc.   They have had no problems with the diet I've given them so far.   I've been very careful introducing anything, take it slow.  I can't wait to give the papaya.  But I was told to wait until 7 months for fruit.  I will ask my vet when I see him in August (bunnies are being nuetered) regarding the papaya.  

And thanks for the advise regarding Iceburg lettuce.  Every rabbit person has given me that advise.  But to me, the more I hear it the more it sinks in.  Never bothers me hearing it from someone who is really dedicated.  Thanks again.


----------



## flemish lops (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow  , they are very cute!


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 24, 2011)

Awww they are all sooo adorable!!!       Just a question though, have you ever had/seen a Jersey Wolly that is all white with blue eyes? I used to own one and she was SO adorable!! I do like the pink eyes but they aren't like them pearly blues!!!!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jul 24, 2011)

Yep, there called BEW. There gorgeous, but the waiting list is 3 years long!


----------



## Lothiriel (Jul 24, 2011)

They're adorable!


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 25, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Yep, there called BEW. There gorgeous, but the waiting list is 3 years long!


Wow, three years    , my first bunny was a blue eyed Jersey, she was a doll!!! I got her from a older woman for $5(she was trying to down size)!!! She got 1st place at my local fair a couple times, but she did not have papers so nothing big. She eventually developed some weird disorder(her head tilted and stayed that way) and we had to put her down. Thanks for writing back! I didn't know how common they where, but now I know how long it takes to get one!


----------



## Pancake in the River (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow hope you do well at show!!  (if you ever get in) 

They are all very cute


----------

